# Meetings > Workshops >  Συζήτηση για ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα και LibreMesh Workshop

## djk604

Δύο ενδιαφέροντα event για ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα που πιθανόν να σας ενδιαφέρουν:

*Πότε: Δευτέρα 12 Ιουνίου 2017
Που: Ελεύθερος κοινωνικός χώρος Nosotros στα Εξάρχεια
Τι: DIY Networking*

Τα Κοινοτικά Δίκτυα αποτελούνται από ασύρματες ή/και ενσύρματες δικτυακές υποδομές που ανήκουν στα μέλη της κοινότητας, η οποία είναι υπεύθυνη για την εγκατάσταση και διαχείρισή τους. Μπορούν να παρέχουν φτήνη πρόσβαση υψηλής ποιότητας στο Διαδίκτυο, μια ευρεία γκάμα τοπικών υπηρεσιών, και να υποστηρίξουν διάφορες μορφές αυτο-οργάνωσης σε τοπικό επίπεδο.

Στα πλαίσια αυτής της εκδήλωσης θα γίνει μία εισαγωγική συζήτηση για την έννοια του Κοινοτικού Δικτύου, με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου δικτύου στη γειτονιά των Εξαρχείων. Μαζί μας θα είναι επισκέπτες από επιτυχημένα κοινοτικά δίκτυα σε όλο τον κόσμο, Freifunk (Γερμανία), http://freifunk.net/, Altermundi (Αργεντινή), http://altermnundi.net/, Guifi.net (Καταλονία), http://guifi.net/, ninux (Ιταλία), http://ninux.org/, and OpenFreenet (Ινδία), http://openfreenet.org/, για να μοιραστούν τις εμπειρίες τους καθώς και τις ομοιότητες και διαφορές με τα Ελληνικά δίκτυα Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network (AWMN) και το Sarantaporo.gr, μεταξύ άλλων.

Θα υπάρχει πολύς χρόνος για ανοιχτή συζήτηση σχετικά με τις τεχνικές και οικονομικές απαιτήσεις για το χτίσιμο ενός κοινοτικού δικτύου σε επίπεδο γειτονιάς, τη διακυβέρνηση του, αλλά και την ανάγκη για ενεργή συμμετοχή της τοπικής κοινότητας.

Ημερήσια διάταξη:

19:00-19:10 Εισαγωγή στην έννοια των κοινοτικών δικτύων (Πάνος Αντωνιάδης)
19:15-19:30 Ελεύθερο λογισμικό και η εμπειρία του AWMN (Νίκος Ρούσσος)
19:30-20:00 Εμπειρίες από το εξωτερικό: Freifunk.net (Jurgen Neumann), Altermundi (Ομάδα Libremesh), Openfreenet (Senthil Kumar).
20:00-20:30 Παρουσίαση της πρωτοβουλίας Exarcheia Net (James Lewis)
20:30 - ... Ανοικτή συζήτηση

https://www.facebook.com/events/185114888683282/

*Πότε: Τρίτη 13 Ιουνίου 2017
Που: Hackespace Αθήνας
Τι: Libremesh Workshop*

Building a wireless community network with libremesh

Τhis workshop will introduce the libremesh firmware and how it can be used to build a small scale community network, like Exarcheia Net, but it will also include discussion about organizational, political, and social dimensions.
The main presenters will be the core developers of libremesh (Gui, Gio, Pau, and Nico), who are also active members in different community networks like http://altermundi.net, http://guifi.net, and http://ninux.org.

Draft agenda

19:00-19:30 Introduction to libremesh: why, how, and case studies
19:30-20:00 Hands-on workshop: buidling a small mesh network with libremesh
20:00-21:00 Deployment tips (antenna installation, energy, etc) and answers to specific question by local communities
(20:30-00:00 ExarcheiaNet Open Dinner at Asimaki Fotila  :: 
21:00 Move to Exarcheia for food & drinks & ExarcheiaNet social event
21:00-22:00 Discussion on local applications, DIY tutorials, dissemination strategies

More info:
https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Exar...emesh_Workshop

----------

